# Diamond Scarf



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is my latest project I'm working on in between getting other things done. It takes me a couple hours to do each diamond so I work on one a night a couple nights a week. Hopefully I will have this scarf done by the end of the month. 

Here is the pattern. It's not my pattern, I got it online, but can't find the link:

Openwork Diamond Scarf

NOTE ABOUT EDGING:
If you are using yarn with a weight of 1 - 3,
I suggest slipping the first stitch of each row purlwise to keep the edges from curling. Working the pattern this way you won't have to block your work.
If you are using yarn with a weight of 4 or greater, feel free to follow the pattern as written, you more than likely will not need to block. 

Cast on 45 stitches

Row 1 (WS): K1, Purl 43, K1 (45)
Row 2 (RS): K2 K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 3 - 10: Repeat Rows 1 & 2, 4 times more
Row 11: Repeat Row 1 once more.
Row 12: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K9, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K9, K2 tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2

Row 13: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 14: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K8, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K8, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 15: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 16: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K7, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K7, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2

Row 17: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 18: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K6, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K6, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 19: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 20: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K5, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K5, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 21: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 22: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K4, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K3, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K4, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 23: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 24: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K3, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K5, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K3, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 25: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 26: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K7, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K2, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 27: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 28: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K9, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1,YO, SSK, K2
Row 29: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 30: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K5, K3Tog, K5, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 31: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 32: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K4, K3Tog, K4, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 33: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 34: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K3, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3, K3Tog, K3, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K3, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 35: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 36: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K4, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K2, K3Tog, K2, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K4, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 37: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 38: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K5, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K1, K3Tog, K1, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K5, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 39: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 40: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K6, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3Tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K6, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 41: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 42: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K7, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3Tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K7, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 43: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 44: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K8, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3Tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K8, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 45: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 46: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K9, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3Tog, YO, K2tog, YO, K9, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 47: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 48: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K10, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, K3Tog, YO, K10, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 49: K1, Purl 43, K1
Row 50: K2, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K11, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, YO, SSK, K10, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2
Row 51: K1, Purl 43, K1


***Repeat Rows 12 - 51 until desired number of diamonds have been knit***
Row 52: K2 K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K1, K2tog, YO, K1, YO, SSK, K2

Row 53 - 61: Repeat Rows 51 & 52, 4 more times, then work Row 51 once more.
Bind Off.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! This scarf is beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://lostsentiments.blogspot.com/2013/07/openwork-diamond-scarf-free-knitting.html
Your choice of yarn for this scarf is great.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. The scarf is very nice.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

jinx said:


> http://lostsentiments.blogspot.com/2013/07/openwork-diamond-scarf-free-knitting.html
> Your choice of yarn for this scarf is great.


Thank you! I got this yarn on sale for like $2.00/skein and had it in my bin. When I saw this pattern I knew it would be perfect. I'm very happy with how it's turning out. It's very easy, too!!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

jinx said:


> http://lostsentiments.blogspot.com/2013/07/openwork-diamond-scarf-free-knitting.html
> Your choice of yarn for this scarf is great.


Thanks for sharing the link! I couldn't find it.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

That is beautiful. I'll be trying that pattern


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

it's beautiful---you say it's easy-------easy for you, difficult for me
wonderful job


----------



## Cyprus Cats (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Spun gold. Beautiful work.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work. Great gold color too. :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are welcome. I think we are not suppose to share a complete pattern in the forum even if it is free. I am not saying you cannot do it, just saying what I think.


carlacrn said:


> Thanks for sharing the link! I couldn't find it.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

jinx said:


> You are welcome. I think we are not suppose to share a complete pattern in the forum even if it is free. I am not saying you cannot do it, just saying what I think.


Oh, okay, next time I'll post just the link after finding it. Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so pretty. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Easy peasy, just give the correct name of the pattern. If we want it, we can look for it.


carlacrn said:


> Oh, okay, next time I'll post just the link after finding it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful knitting..Thanks for the pattern.. :thumbup:


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, must check this one out when I am wanting to start another scarf.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. What size needles did you use?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so beautiful, Thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

ChrisGV said:


> That is beautiful. I'll be trying that pattern


Thanks for sharing


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Your choice of yarn for this pattern is perfect. Would you be so kind as to tell me the name of the yarn. From the label I can tell it's Lions Brand but what is the name of the yarn. Thanks so much.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you, that is a beautiful scarf


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That's really pretty


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your lovely scarf! I have added this to my to do list after I finish the two shawls I'm working on... I may s


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Your scarf is beautiful, very elegant


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful pattern, thank you...


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Your scarf turned out beautiful! Thank you very much for taking the time to write out the pattern for us!! I look forward to knitting this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## homebody1961 (Oct 10, 2015)

Id love to combine this pattern with the lovely pointelle beret you show this week. Stunning scarf!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful Scarf!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern! Thanks.


----------



## bethn (Dec 26, 2012)

The center panel in this scarf (one of my favorites!) reminds me of the scarf pattern December Is For Stephanie on Ravelry. I knitted mine with Jacob Sheep wool and love it!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/december-is-for-stephanie

If you can't find your pattern online, this one is free and maybe it'll give you some ideas to play with the next time you knit this one.

Happy trails


----------



## Smashing (Aug 21, 2015)

What weight, what size needles, how much and what kind of yarn was used?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice job, love the pattern, thanks. Would also like to know what size needles you used.
Marly


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your scarf is wonderful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous pattern!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great looking scarf. Thank you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

So nice of you to share.
Lovely scarf, good pattern.
Thank you.


----------



## Lucky143 (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

What a beautiful job!
How many skeins did you use?
Thank you for sharing the pattern.
Grant


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I'd love to try this with some Debbie Bliss Fine Donegal that I have, but you haven't said what yarn you used or what weight it was. I cannot read the label in your photo.
Can you let us know?


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. It's always good to see a project in different yarns!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all your kind comments!!

I used USA size 7 needles.

The yarn is Lion Brand Heartland "yellowstone" color, 5 oz., 251 yards. 

I've gotten 5 full diamonds and the beginning setup rows with one skein so far. I'm planning on using the second skein to make 5 more diamonds and ending rows to complete my scarf. It should be long enough to wrap around my neck twice, I'm hoping.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much , I love the scarf and is a definite one to knit. Love your choice of color.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

You've done some good work on this scarf! It's lovely. Thanks for taking the time to post the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is such a pretty pattern. Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

bethn said:


> The center panel in this scarf (one of my favorites!) reminds me of the scarf pattern December Is For Stephanie on Ravelry. I knitted mine with Jacob Sheep wool and love it!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/december-is-for-stephanie
> 
> ...


🙋


----------



## maniak8520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Your work is beautiful as is the yarn!!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

ginnyfloyd said:


> 🙋


I love this pattern too, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Very helpful.
Thank you, I like charts.


jinx said:


> http://lostsentiments.blogspot.com/2013/07/openwork-diamond-scarf-free-knitting.html
> Your choice of yarn for this scarf is great.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## crafter123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Unable to print this pattern, beautiful scarf


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

THANK YOU for the chart!!! :thumbup:


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

Great pattern and I have odds and ends which should allow me to make a couple of these for a ''pay it forward'' group I am involved with.

Thank you for posting the complete pattern with photos and easy to understand instructions.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

carlacrn said:


> Thank you everyone for all your kind comments!!
> 
> I used USA size 7 needles.
> 
> ...


CORRECTION: I was able to make 6 full diamonds. I was at the end of the skein when I first posted this and didn't think I had enough to make another diamond but I did!!! The scarf is long enough now but I'm going to double the size so I can wrap it around my neck a couple times.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> CORRECTION: I was able to make 6 full diamonds. I was at the end of the skein when I first posted this and didn't think I had enough to make another diamond but I did!!! The scarf is long enough now but I'm going to double the size so I can wrap it around my neck a couple times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is very nice.


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Please tell me the width and length measurements of your lovely scarf 
Thank you


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Without having it in hand I would say approximately 8 inches wide and about 5 feet long.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you , that is a nice size


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

That's intricate!


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Lovely scarf....thank you for the pattern.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you! I'm still working on this. Should be finished by the weekend and then I'll post a finished picture.


----------



## vlesca (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice thanks &#127802;


----------

